# Đánh Giá Vợt Cầu Lông Mizuno Fortius 10 Phù hợp cho những ai có lối đánh tấn công



## dacsan123 (7/8/21)

Sau khi đã giới thiệu đến các bạn những cây vợt trong dòng vợt Astrox của thương hiệu Yonex thì đến hôm nay, mình lại có cơ hội được chơi thử dòng vợt Fortius của thương hiệu Mizuno. 2 cây vợt mình được trải nghiệm lần cũng chính là 2 cây vợt gắn liền với thành công của cặp đôi nam người Indonesia có biệt danh là “Daddies”. Chắc hẳn các bạn cũng đã đoán được đó chính là cặp đôi Ahsan/Setiawan với cặp song kiếm Fortius 10 Power và Fortius 10 Quick.
>>> Xem thêm: Yonex Nanoray 7000i Review

Mizuno là một hãng thể thao lâu đời tại Nhật Bản và nổi tiếng với những sản phẩm giày thể thao. Vợt cầu lông cũng là một trong những sản phẩm rất phổ biến của hãng tại thị trường nội địa, nhưng phải đến những năm gần đây, khi mà hãng đẩy mạnh về marketing khi chọn những vận động viên có tên tuổi như Ahsan, Setiawan cùng với sự thành công của tay vợt đơn nữ Okuhara thì người chơi cầu lông ở Việt Nam mới bắt đầu biết đến sự xuất hiện của Mizuno trong môn cầu lông. Và cây vợt hôm nay mình review cũng đã và đang nhận được sự quan tâm của rất nhiều những “lông thủ” đó chính là Fortius 10 Quick. Vậy hãy cùng xem cây vợt này có gì đặc biệt.

*Thiết kế*
Mizuno Fortius 10 Quick mình đang có ở đây là phiên bản Special Edition với phần sơn nhám màu xanh nước biển đậm ở thân vợt kết hợp một chút sơn bóng ở mặt vợt. Logo Mizuno và tên vợt Fortius 10 Quick được in chạy dọc theo thân vợt. Chữ Special Editon trên thân vợt và Mizuno trên mặt vợt được sơn màu vàng đồng mang đến cảm giác lịch sự và sang cho cây vợt. Mình đánh giá màu sơn đẹp, nước sơn có độ hoàn thiện cao. Sau cây Zforce 2 của Yonex mình chưa thấy cây nào đẹp hơn nó. Thế nên sự có mặt của Fortius 10 Quick Special Edition làm mình như được sống lại thêm một lần nữa. Nhìn chung mình cảm nhận đây là một cây vợt có thiết kế rất đẹp.

Tuy nhiên nếu ai tinh ý và soi mói như mình sẽ thấy thiếu thiếu cái gì đó ở chữ T. Bởi chúng ta đã quá quen thuộc với logo của các hãng đặt ở vị trí đó. Nhưng Mizuno lại không làm điều đó, lọ kéo lùi logo của mình xuống thân vợt. Làm mình có cảm giác hơi hụt hẫng. Hụt hẫng kiểu đang tự nhiên nhìn vào chỗ đó không thấy logo, trong đầu lóe lên suy nghĩ mình có cầm phải cây vợt Fake không. Không chỉ một lần mà rất nhiều lần sau đó đều có cảm giác đó. Xem thêm: Best badminton shoes for beginners

Cán vợt hơi dài cho thấy đây là một cây vợt hỗ trợ kiểm soát cầu, đũa vợt, điểm nối to và chắc chắn, đem lại ấn tượng ban đầu hơi cục mịch, nặng nề.
*Công nghệ*
Mizuno chỉ đề cập đến 3 công nghệ trên cây vợt này.

Đầu tiên đó là công nghệ Beyond Force system

Đây là công nghệ của Mizuno sử dụng những vật liệu có trọng lượng riêng lớn như vonfram ở phần thân vợt và ở đầu vợt. Nhằm mục đích phân bố trọng lượng vào phần thân vợt, đối với fortius 10 quick đó là thân vợt ổn định và nhanh chóng trở về trạng thái ban đầu khi bị uốn cong, giúp cho những cú đánh trở nên nhanh và chính xác hơn.

Tiếp theo là công nghệ MFUSION

Đây là công nghệ tiên tiến của Mizuno trong việc tạo ra vật liệu các bon giúp cho trọng lượng của cây vợt nhẹ hơn, thân vợt mỏng hơn so với các cây vợt trước kia của hãng nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được độ bền.

Công nghệ tiếp theo đó chính là Aero Groove

Công nghệ này là một rãnh được tạo ra ở khung của thân vợt, có tác dụng giữ ổn định cho mặt vợt, chống rung và tăng cường độ chính xác trong mỗi cú đánh.

Cuối cùng là công nghệ Joint System TS

Đây là một công nghệ gia cố ở trục nối chữ T, cho phép khung vợt phục hồi nhanh sau khi chạm cầu. Thân vợt và mặt vợt biến dạng cùng với nhau tạo ra một lực nén lớn hơn, cho phép tạo ra một cú đánh đầy sức mạnh.

*Trải nghiệm thực tế*
Fortius 10 Quick Special Edition chỉ có bản trọng lượng 4U, mình sử dụng cước 65 ti mức căng là 12kg. Đúng như cái tên của mình, Fortius 10 Quick cảm giác ban đầu của mình khi cầm cây vợt này đó chính là sự linh hoạt. Độ cứng vừa phải của thân vợt cộng với một chút nặng đầu cho cảm giác khá là thú vị và không quá khó khăn để làm quen với cây vợt này.

*Phông*
Cây vợt cho cảm giác phông cầu tốt khi mình được hỗ trợ khá nhiều từ sự linh hoạt của thân vợt cộng thêm với một chút nặng đầu. Cũng không khó để điều chỉnh về lực cũng như về hướng đánh cầu với cây vợt này. Cảm giác phông có tiếng phát ra khá căng tai: Cốp cốp… Tiếng cầu phát ra làm chúng ta có cảm giác sung hơn khá nhiều so với cây mà tiếng cầu chỉ tẹt tẹt.

*Tấn công*
Đối với mình thì cây vợt này hơi thiếu một chút sức mạnh. Khi tăng lực để bật đập bằng sức mạnh của cả thân người thì cây vợt dường như hơi nhẹ đầu và mình bị thiếu cảm giác của đầu vợt nên bị cạch cầu hoặc đánh vào lưới một vài quả đầu. Nhưng cũng rất nhanh sau đó mình đã điều chỉnh giảm bớt lực và chuyển qua đập “gõ” hoặc đập dài về phía cuối sân thì cây vợt lại có phản hồi rất tốt. Cầu ra khỏi mặt vợt với tốc độ cao, độ chính xác cũng được cải thiện rất nhiều. Những pha cắt cầu nhanh cũng sẽ là một điểm cộng của cây vợt này, cầu xuống nhanh và chính xác.

*Trên lưới*
Khi tiến lên nửa sân trên, mặc dù đã chuẩn bị tinh thần Fortius 10 Quick là một cây vợt chơi lưới rất tốt nhưng mình vẫn cảm thấy bất ngờ và thích thú bởi những gì cây vợt này mang lại. Thân vợt cứng vừa đủ cùng với một chút nặng đầu làm cho cây vợt có một sự linh hoạt đến khó tin. Những tình huống xoay sở nhanh, liên tục trong tầm với trên mặt lưới đều được thực hiện một cách hoàn hảo. Bạn sẽ không hề cảm thấy mệt mỏi với cánh tay kể cả khi phải liên tục nhấc vợt và chuẩn bị cho cú đánh tiếp theo trong suốt trận đấu.

*Tì đè nửa sau*
Mizuno Fortius 10 Quick Special Edition vẫn sẽ làm tốt nhiệm vụ ở khu vực này. Những pha phản tạt nhanh và chuẩn xác sẽ giúp bạn có được lợi thế và tiến lên mặt lưới ghi điểm. Cầu ngang thực sự là thế mạnh của cây vợt này khi thân vợt thực sự rất ổn định và bạn sẽ hoàn toàn tự tin trong những tình huống phản tạt, tì đè với Fortius 10 Quick Special.

*Thủ cầu*
Cũng đòi hỏi sự linh hoạt như khi phản tạt, vậy nên không có gì là bất ngờ khi thủ cầu cũng sẽ là một điểm mạnh của Fortius 10 Quick. Độ linh hoạt vẫn là thứ có thể cảm nhận rõ nhất ở cây vợt này, tốc độ xoay chuyển mặt vợt nhanh sẽ là chìa khóa giúp bạn thoát khỏi những tình huống tấn công dồn dập của đối phương. Và thậm chí bạn còn có thể có những tình huống thủ cầu phản hay sát lưới gây bất ngờ cho đối phương và mang lại cơ hội ghi điểm cho đồng đội.

*Trái tay*
Trái tay linh hoạt, xoay sở nhanh và không gặp nhiều khó khăn với cây vợt này. Vợt hơi nặng đầu nên cảm giác khi ve cầu là rất thoải mái. Cả ve cao sâu cuối sân hay ve kê lưới đều cho cảm giác rất tốt.

*Hướng đối tượng*
Mizuno Fortius 10 Quick thích hợp với những người có lối đánh tấn công nhanh và phản tạt linh hoạt nửa sân trước trong đánh đôi. Cảm nhận của mình khi chơi Mizuno Fortius 10 Quick Special Edition làm mình nhớ tới cây Astrox 88s của Yonex. Nó có những điểm tương đồng rõ rệt. và mình có cảm nhận thích cây Mizuno này hơn. Sẽ có bài so sánh cây Mizuno Fortius 10 Quick và cây Yonex Astrox 88S cho mọi người sau.

Vợt chỉ có trọng lượng 4U nên khá dễ chơi và làm quen. Tuy nhiên có một anh bạn của mình sau một buổi làm đánh cây vợt này đã có phản hồi là bị mỏi cánh tay và vai. Vậy nên các bạn vẫn cần có một thể lực tốt công với lực tay khá để có thể làm chủ cây vợt trong buổi chơi cầu.

*Độ bền*
Cây vợt Mizuno Fortius 10 quick có mức chịu cân cao lên đến 12,5 kg và khung vợt rất chắc chắn vậy nên mình đánh giá đây là cây vợt bền.
>>> Bài viết liên quan: Yonex Astrox 99 Review


----------

